# odds of gluing working @ 6.5 mos?



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

This what Duke's ear looks like most of the time









Ocassionally it'll do this









Based on input from the breeder and others, plus numerous website comments I just waited to see what would happen when he was 4.5 to 5 months. Well now I'm becoming concerned so I'll glued them this past Friday afternoon. They stayed together until sometime yesterday. They were apart when I got home around 6:00 pm, so I cleaned them up and re-glued them. I have his bother also, so I'm pretty sure that has something to do with them coming apart. So bottom line is . . . what's the consensus or the odds of gluing producing positive results at 6.5 months


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since his ear is so close to being up, I would say that the odds are good that it would stay up if it had a little help for a while. I would imagine that if you do what Kodeegirl did, you would have results pretty fast. And if you were to do it the was she did, the other pup might be less likely to mes with it.

Here is a link to a postabout her pups ear. If you PM her she might be able to help you with your guys ear.

Kodeegirls post.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

The glue should work. Looks like he has strong cartilage and I would keep trying. From my own recent experience my pup's ears weren't up totally until he was 7 mos. He is big like your pup and from what I read the larger the pup the later the ears go up in many cases. If you can separate him from his brother when you're not around to watch them that would be a good idea so that his brother won't play with his ears to dislodge the ear form.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not using/doing the "ear form" method. I'm gluing them together (tee pee method) with Tear Mender. Tried the form, seemed too heavy and the ear jsut flopped over.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe you should try the breathe right strips? I believe there's a sticky in this section about it.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi! I had to glue my pup's ear for 3.5 months, and it finally stays upright, but the ear is still (and always will be "soft"). It's up unless he trots, runs, bounds around







then the inner edge flops. His ear was exactly like the first picture you posted of your pup.

I would go ahead and try it at 6.5 mos. I glued Kodee's from about 5-1/2 to 9 mos, if I remember right. If I'd have given up before 9 mos, it would still be half flopped over. I was afraid to glue Kodee's ears together, b/c I was afraid of messing up the "good" ear. So I used the foam that you insulate plumbing with, and Osto-Bond glue, and it worked great. The foam is light-weight, but holds the ear in position really well. I also tried Breathe-Right strips, but even though I shaved and cleaned the inside of his ear, I could never get them to hold his ear up. His ear was too heavy or something. Other people have had better luck, but they didn't work on Kodee.

At least if you try it and it doesn't work, you'll know you did the best you could. I wish Kodee's soft ear was firm, but he's still gorgeous, IMO.







Not that I'm biased or anything.

Here is is, a few months after we finished gluing:










Kodee Bear


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, yeah - I meant to say you can PM me if you want details on how I did it. The method I used would stay in place from about 10 days to 2-1/2 weeks or so, before I'd have to re-do it. Kodee couldn't really get the foam out (he really didn't even try).









*If you look at the picture in my avatar, you can see the black foam glued in Kodee's right ear.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry for this bad picture...but here's a shot of my dog Luca at about 6 months old with a tape "bridge" between the ears. This was surgical tape that held the ears together and up. As you can see, it even held up to swimming. 

There are lots of methods for doing ears. I vote for KodeeGirl's as the least obtrusive! I don't think I would ever have even noticed the black foam in the ear! Nice job!


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Not much better at 8.5 mos*



> Originally Posted By: srkThis what Duke's ear looks like most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duke is now 8.5 months old and his left ear is still not standing. It pretty much looks similiar to what I posted at 6.5 months. What (if any) suggestions might you all have. I've used breathe right strips, glued in foam inserts and have even tried the tee pee method. I'm just about ready to surrender and accept that his left ear is what it is!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Not much better at 8.5 mos*

Hi, just wanted to say that Duke is a really good looking boy and I love that floppy ear! You might just have to love him the way he is!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Not much better at 8.5 mos*

tracy how did you do that

I think I may end up taping and that looks easy

Jacks ear is now down again they seem to be really thin at the ends

i liked your method


----------

